# Tubes



## myingling (Dec 14, 2012)

Few Tube Turkey calls i spun up for stocking stuffers 
woods fbe and some maple 

http://i624.Rule #2/albums/tt322/RILEYYYY4/DSCF2908.jpg
http://i624.Rule #2/albums/tt322/RILEYYYY4/DSCF2949.jpg
http://i624.Rule #2/albums/tt322/RILEYYYY4/DSCF2947.jpg
http://i624.Rule #2/albums/tt322/RILEYYYY4/DSCF2946.jpg
http://i624.Rule #2/albums/tt322/RILEYYYY4/DSCF2917.jpg


----------



## bearmanric (Dec 14, 2012)

Nice looking calls. Rick


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 14, 2012)

Very Nice Calls


----------

